# Any Room For Poco Bueno



## Bull1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Does anyone have room during the tournament, ill help with expenses and i keep track of how many cold beers are in the cooler and make sure everyone that wants one has one! I am a pretty hard worker and will help in any way I can.


----------

